# Sick of wiping cats bum......help



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Wondered if anyone can help me, 

My male cat doesnt clean his bum properly, im forever wiping it with a baby wipe.Ive tryed wiping some butter on his bum(not with my finger) this worked at first but im back on the wipes any help would be great.
My female cat does hers


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Typical male of the species. lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

EERRRRR.......I hope you don't mind me asking this but if the butter goes onto the cats bum what in gods name goes onto the toast !!!!!!!!. lol, im just kidding of course.


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

raggs said:


> EERRRRR.......I hope you don't mind me asking this but if the butter goes onto the cats bum what in gods name goes onto the toast !!!!!!!!. lol, im just kidding of course.


PMSL that is so funny!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

firestormkitty said:


> Wondered if anyone can help me,
> 
> My male cat doesnt clean his bum properly, im forever wiping it with a baby wipe.Ive tryed wiping some butter on his bum(not with my finger) this worked at first but im back on the wipes any help would be great.
> My female cat does hers


Oh I know where you're coming from!

With my male, it depends how he positions himself in the litter tray and whether he waits until he is completely finished before getting out of the litter tray... also depends how soft his stools are.

Are his stools rather soft then? Normally they have messy bums due to soft poo... I get this every now and then with both my male and female cat and have to wipe their bums with a baby wipe. But most of the time their bums are spotless!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Are you talking dirty bum or clinkers stuck to the fur???


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> Are you talking dirty bum or clinkers stuck to the fur???


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Cleo tends to have clinkers!  what fun we have trying to get them out!!! she doesn't make it easy, so end up in a right mess hehe


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Oh I know where you're coming from!
> 
> With my male, it depends how he positions himself in the litter tray and whether he waits until he is completely finished before getting out of the litter tray... also depends how soft his stools are.
> 
> Are his stools rather soft then? Normally they have messy bums due to soft poo... I get this every now and then with both my male and female cat and have to wipe their bums with a baby wipe. But most of the time their bums are spotless!


they are quite smooth yes pmsl but not runny


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

also when u wipe his bum theres always a little bit that comes out too and smudges everywhere lol


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Ive got this with 2 of them at the minute have two 10 week old long haired kittens, both need their bums wiped every time they use the litter tray, they often need their feet & tail wiped too, as they haven't perfected covering the poo & end up with their feet covered in it.

Tilly has managed 3 times to poo on the end of her own tail !!!

By god are they vocal when a cold baby wipe is used! so its a regular thing in ours at the moment, wipe/ wash kittens bum then get the cat come out to untangle the long hair (Im tempted to shave an area mind lol but that probably wouldnt work either as theyre so fast! they'd end up with go faster stripes as they disappear round the corner)


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

that should have said cat comb


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

PMSL thank goodness I haven't come across this problem, I have with the dog though had to pull grass out of his bum when it was only half out oh and string. What a dirty subject 

I'd use baby wet wipes too if I had to. I get the none scented ones, someone on this forum advised me to use none scented ones.

Sue


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

lol I know where your coming from on that one too, have had to do that a few times myself problem is my youngest Luna always thinks your playing with her when you bend down & I often end up in a heap on the floor with her bouncing round like an idiot yapping at me


----------



## Katie&Ace (Aug 1, 2008)

Having had long haired dogs and cats I've had this issue with both 

I tend to use a damp piece of kitchen roll on the cat if necessary


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

I use tweezers to pull out grass from dog bottoms.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

slap a wetwipe around their chad , a thick one lol 

this thread has ad me in stitches rofl @ clinkers haha.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

My Lady could use her Wisdoms lol


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/6127-macy-s-trimmed-trousers.html

this may help you, its what i do, and it works for Macy


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

I was considering this with the kittens but theyre like greased lightening & hard to hold onto as I said they'd end up with go faster stripes as they leg it!

Did try doing something similar with Willow when he was 10 months old to get shot of clinkers, bought a cheap bikini trimmer off e-bay (new one) unfortunately after a few minutes it started plucking hairs rather than cutting them resulting in me on a heap on the floor & Willow breaking the land speed record round the house & avoiding me for 2 days so we gave that up as a bad job


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I use tweezers to pull out grass from dog bottoms.


pmsl can just imagine you on the field with some tweezers


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/6127-macy-s-trimmed-trousers.html
> 
> this may help you, its what i do, and it works for Macy


oh yes thats well trimmed lol thanks for the pics my cats bottoms arent as fluffy as yours


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

firestormkitty said:


> oh yes thats well trimmed lol thanks for the pics my cats bottoms arent as fluffy as yours


Yes my Macy has a fluffy bum!!


----------

